# The fang thread!



## xhexdx (Jun 5, 2009)

Post pictures of your fangs here!  I'll start:



















--Joe


----------



## Draiman (Jun 5, 2009)

Does this count?







Pardon the dirty fingernail:


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 5, 2009)

What species is that?


----------



## Draiman (Jun 5, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> What species is that?


An Old World spider, _Phlogiellus inermis_.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah, just found this old picture of one of my OBTs:







And if the first picture counts, this should as well:







*Joe, if you feel the first and last pictures are blatant attempts on my part to show off my capacity for inducing voluntary bites from my spiders, do PM me, and I'll remove them.*


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 5, 2009)

Nah, that's your own thing, it doesn't bother me.

Great pictures!


----------



## Draiman (Jun 5, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Nah, that's your own thing, it doesn't bother me.
> 
> Great pictures!


Great, thanks.

Here's a freshly molted _P. murinus_:


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 5, 2009)

Your pics make my pics look like crap. :}


----------



## Draiman (Jun 5, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Your pics make my pics look like crap. :}


Wait till Tunedbeat posts his picture of his _H. maculata_'s fangs. My pictures then become garbage. 

Edit: Here they are.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10139466@N05/2070818476/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10139466@N05/2038982391/

Amazing photos, no doubt. :clap:


----------



## agent lead (Jun 5, 2009)

king baboon












OBT molting







i love the way it kinda looks like the obt has blood on the tips of his fangs


----------



## Draiman (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice pictures Lead! I love the first one.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 5, 2009)

agent lead said:


> king baboon
> 
> i love the way it kinda looks like the obt has blood on the tips of his fangs


That king B looks dead


----------



## agent lead (Jun 5, 2009)

it was dead..you do not think i would allow that with a live KB do you?those fangs are 3/4 of an inch long!


----------



## DansDragons (Jun 5, 2009)

H. maculata


----------



## Draiman (Jun 6, 2009)

My 6" adult female _P. formosa_. She is the most aggressive/defensive spider I have ever had, much more so than my female OBT.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice pics everyone!


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sure it's been asked before, but I'll ask again:

What kind of camera do you use, Draiman?


----------



## gaucho (Jun 6, 2009)

freshly molted


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 6, 2009)

Freshly molted what?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 6, 2009)

Cool thread.  Good idea Joe.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 6, 2009)

These are awesomeeeee!!


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 6, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Freshly molted what?


Spider.  Duh. 



biomarine2000 said:


> Cool thread.  Good idea Joe.


Thanks.   I have them every now and then.  Heh.



Miss Bianca said:


> These are awesomeeeee!!


Yep, I agree.  Great pictures!


----------



## fang333999 (Jun 6, 2009)

*not yet hardened*


----------



## Draiman (Jun 6, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I'm sure it's been asked before, but I'll ask again:
> 
> What kind of camera do you use, Draiman?


A Nikon D40 (amateur-level DSLR). And please, call me Gavin, unless you want me to call you "xhexdx".


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 6, 2009)

Ah, right, sorry Gavin.

I forget your name is in your sig.


----------



## gaucho (Jun 7, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Freshly molted what?


Lasiodora klugi and Grammostola grossa


----------



## Draiman (Jun 10, 2009)

Let's keep this thread alive.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is my first contribution to this thread.


----------



## Bardon (Jun 10, 2009)

These are incredible!! Keep em coming!


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll try and get some new stuff soon.


----------



## ksac3 (Jun 10, 2009)

This threat was for merely checking up on the little guy.
It took an upside-down hissy fit.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 10, 2009)

This is such a cool thread.  It's too bad none of my T's give me threat poses.


----------



## scolex (Jun 11, 2009)

*blondie*

My T. blondi 

Her/his right fang the one on the left in photo was dripping


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 21, 2009)

0.1 p. ornata


----------



## codykrr (Jun 21, 2009)

here my A. henzi

View attachment 78807


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 21, 2009)

N. chromatus





cambridgei


----------



## DansDragons (Jun 23, 2009)

H. maculata again.


----------



## rd_07 (Jun 23, 2009)

not very good pic



b. albo


----------



## Draiman (Jun 23, 2009)

rd_07 said:


> not very good pic
> 
> 
> 
> b. albo


Nice!  

Is that one of the _Orphnaecus_ in the first pic?


----------



## rd_07 (Jun 23, 2009)

@ gavin

yep  
they are good girls


----------



## Draiman (Jun 23, 2009)

rd_07 said:


> @ gavin
> 
> yep
> they are good girls


That's good news for me then.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Struckanerve (Jun 30, 2009)

*And that was the end of the photoshoot!*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jun 30, 2009)

*Blue "Fang" shots!!!!!!!*


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ewwwww.  That blue fang pic is nice.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 1, 2009)

I should have rotated this one long ago:


----------



## johnson (Jul 3, 2009)

great fangs of the great ones.
haplopelma longipes


----------



## T-REX (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow - great photos!

My female of Psalmopoeus irminia:


----------



## Draiman (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## violentblossom (Jul 6, 2009)

Drives me nuts when everyone posts disclaimers about ther "poor" quality when it ALL blows mine outta the water.  

Nice thread.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 15, 2009)

Great pics, guys!  I need to get some more pics to post here!


----------



## Totty (Jul 15, 2009)

Many awesome pictures!


----------



## Draiman (Jul 15, 2009)

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice shot Gavin.


----------



## just1moreT (Jul 17, 2009)

e murinus female ready to take a bite out of me or what ever else that comes her way   she is a very angry spidy sometimes , she is right around 5 inches , i just gave a small nudge on the rear  and she wurled around and was ready for war  .


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2009)

Alright, time to bring this thread back:


----------



## Draiman (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll lend you a hand:


----------

